# chiedere di regalarti



## danielella

Ciao a tutti. Mi aiutereste con questa frase:

Devi chiedere a un ragazzo di regalarti un anello.

Oppure:

Devi convincere un uomo a darti un anello.

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte.


----------



## Silvia10975

Provo:
"Tienes que pedir a un chico que te regale un anillo".
"Tienes que convencer a un hombre que te dé un anillo".
E ora che gli altri si divertano a correggermi..


----------



## Alva_1992

Casi perfecto s10975!

Tienes que pedir a un chico que te regale un anillo
Tienes que convencer a un hombre *para* que te dé un anillo


----------



## Silvia10975

Lo iba a editar para añadir "para", pero como no estaba segura lo dejé como lo puse 
¡Gracias Alva!
Silvia.


----------



## Neuromante

Tienes que convencer a un hombre *para* que te dé un anillo


Penso vada meglio senza la "A", visto che non c´è nella frase originale.
È un po´ sgrammaticato ma a un senzo, che é diverso da quello che avrebbe con la preposizione.

Potrebbe essere anche:
A un hombre lo debes convencer para...


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Tienes que convencer a un hombre *para* que te dé un anillo
> 
> 
> Penso vada meglio senza la "A", visto che non c´è nella frase originale.
> È un po´ sgrammaticato ma ha un senso, che è diverso da quello che avrebbe con la preposizione.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche:
> A un hombre lo debes convencer para...


 
Perdona pero no entiendo. Con "a" y sin "a" la frase tiene sentidos diferentes?


----------



## Neuromante

Si.
Senza la "A" vuole dire che debbi convincere un uomo, ma va bene qualunque sia, per regalarti un anello.

Con la "A" pue essere un uomo determinato o, piu generale, entro un certo grupo ma sempre escludendo altri. 


Ti faccio un altro essempio.
A un concorso TV:
Debes seguir un hombre con un paraguasVai a strada e segui il primo che càpita col´ombrello
Debes seguir *a *un hombre con un paraguasC´è Caio che porta un ombrello e tu lo segui
Penso sia più chiaro


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Si.
> Senza la "A" vuole dire che devi convincere un uomo, ma va bene qualunque sia, per regalarti un anello.
> 
> Con la "A" può essere un uomo determinato o, più generale, entro un certo gruppo ma sempre escludendo altri.
> 
> 
> Ti faccio un altro essempio.
> A un concorso TV:
> Debes seguir un hombre con un paraguasVai per strada e segui il primo che capita con l'ombrello
> Debes seguir *a *un hombre con un paraguasC'è Caio che porta un ombrello e tu lo segui
> Penso sia più chiaro


 
Sí, ahora es más claro!
No conocía esta distinción...yo pensaba que siempre tienes que poner "a" delante de un objeto directo representado por un hombre o una mujer o algo animado.


----------



## kolya97

Ottima spiegazione, Neuromante . 
Consiglio a tutti di andare a leggere anche il DPD alla voce "A", e' illuminante 

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Infatti ci vado subito, che è meglio


----------



## danielella

Gracias a todos! Otra pregunta: podrìa traducir simplemente:
"Conseguir un anillo por un hombre" ?


----------



## Neuromante

Solo se hai consegnato un uomo in cambio a un anello

Sarebbe "Conseguir un anillo de un hombre"

I soliti problemmi "Por/Para"


----------



## Silvia10975

Neuromante said:


> Solo se hai consegnato un uomo in cambio di un anello
> 
> Sarebbe "Conseguir un anillo de un hombre"
> 
> I soliti problemmi "Por/Para"



Già... il nostro cruccio...
Pero la frase "conseguir un anillo de un hombre" ¿puede significar también que este anillo sea de propriedad de un hombre cualquiera? O sea, tiene doble sentido, ¿el primero que el hombre te consiga un anillo (conseguir un anillo de parte de un hombre) y el segundo que tú intentaras conseguir un anillo cuyo dueño es un hombre?
¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Neuromante

Non sono mica sicuro.
Penso che la seconda sia più giusta.
La prima la farei, io, con la preposizione "A traves" o "Grazie a"

Cio´è:
Conseguir un anillo a traves de un hombre/gracias a un hombre

Premeto che "conseguir" lo intendo per il verbo italiano "avere"


----------

